# Confused between Canon EOS 550D and Nikon D5100... Please help..!!



## amneetahluwalia (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a complete newbie in the world of photography and dslrs. However, I recently made up my mind of buying a new camera for my personal use. I am in a deep fix between two cameras, both being good according to the minimum amount of knowledge that I have.

I am thinking of buying the Canon EOS 550D Kit II (EF S18-135IS) or the Nikon D5100. I will be able to replace the lens that comes with the Nikon D5100 (i.e. AF-S 18-55mm VR) with a better lens, AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR.. The cost of both the cameras after the lens change of Nikon comes to an almost same level.

I should tell you all that I have no technical knowledge of photography and camera functions. For me the sole purpose of buying the camera would be personal home use of portraits and landscapes and holidays as well, as I keep travelling to different countries. Very basic usage.

I seek your valuable advice on this situation. I really hope that you people will be able to help me out in buying the best product.

Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2012)

R u sure u want a DSLR for this purpose  ....if u get a canon s100  it will work fine for u 

As of DSLR both r good Nikon D5100 is slightly better technically...some newbies like canons interface...I would say go to the shop and check them actually


----------

